# Smoked Pork Loin



## mathman (Sep 12, 2015)

I'll be making a smoked pork loin Sunday and I'm very new to smoking meat.


I'll use an offset smoker. I've upgraded it some since my last time using it. I fixed some rust holes and leaks.

I have seasoned the loin and it's in the fridge now overnight. I used about 4tbsp uncle chris steak seasoning and about 1/8 cup pancake syrup. The loin is about 6 lbs after I cut the thin end off.

Last time I made chicken in the offset smoker and it used a ton of wood to keep temps up and it ended to having a nasty smoke flavor. And way too much salt.

How can I make the loin not have too much smoke flavor? Did I put too much seasoning on it? Is pancake syrup ok to use?

I have 1/2 of a big bag of charcoal and a 10lb bag of misquite chunks. Will that be enough?

I can get more charcoal tomorrow if needed.

I was thinking of using charcoal in the offset and adding wood chunks to it for smoke. Will that work? How much charcoal should I need? 10lb? 20lb? 30lb? 

I just want some Barbque to taste good for once. I've tried about 10times over the last few years and not once was it good when using wood. Please help. My wife has given up on my bbq tasting good.


Thanks. I'll post pics while I'm smoking it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2015)

First off, put the Mesquite away or only add one chunk the whole cook. Mesquite is the stongest flavor available. Get some Apple Wood chunks. Loin is a fairly short smoke 2-3 hours tops. 10lbs of Charcoal should be plenty, but hey, you are out for Apple Wood, get a back up bag. Maple sryup is fine. Commercial seasonings are LOADED with Salt. Salt is cheap, spices cost $$$. Go easy on the rub. Burn the Charcoal and add chunks of wood. Look at the Minion Method for setup...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85924/the-minion-method-explained-w-tutorial


----------



## mathman (Sep 13, 2015)

Well. It's done. I'll post pics once I take it out of foil.

I did the Minion method. Only took 5 lbs of charcoal the entire smoke:). I smoked it too high temp though. Averaged about 290F. I tried to lower the temps by closing off air vents. Didn't work. My smoker has too many leaks still. I guess I put too much charcoal.

I ended up using about 4 lbs of misquite chunks. I had TBS only and never had white smoke:).

I'm thinking it's finally going to be good!!!

Unless I put too much seasoning.

10 more min to wait:)


----------



## mathman (Sep 13, 2015)

I smoked to internal 145F.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2015)

You should be fine at the higher temp. You may sacrifice a bit of smoke flavor, though not a problem with Mesquite, but the Bark will be nicer. The important thing was pulling at 140-145°. That will be some juicy meat...JJ

Four Pounds of Mesquite Chunks! WOW...I now hardcore Texans that don't want that much mesquite smoke on meat...


----------



## mathman (Sep 13, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Sep 13, 2015






Taste awesome!!! finally did good!!!

A little dry but that's maybe because it's pork. Ok on the smoke flavor. I'd actually like more smoke than it has. Just needed some sauce and it was perfect!!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2015)

How long did you rest in the foil? In a Cooler? Don't forget, the surface of the meat is hot. When you wrap in foil the meat will continue to cook and rise 5 to 10°. So if you pull at 140-145°, rest 15 minutes on the counter, no foil needed. If you want or need to rest longer, pull the meat off at least 10° shy of your goal IT and foil rest in towels or in a cooler. I suspect if it was a little dry, it overcooked during the rest...JJ.


----------



## mathman (Sep 13, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You should be fine at the higher temp. You may sacrifice a bit of smoke flavor, though not a problem with Mesquite, but the Bark will be nicer. The important thing was pulling at 140-145°. That will be some juicy meat...JJ
> 
> Four Pounds of Mesquite Chunks! WOW...I now hardcore Texans that don't want that much mesquite smoke on meat...:icon_eek:



Maybe it wasn't 4lbs...idk...about the amount of wood chunks that would pile to be the size of a human head...


----------



## mathman (Sep 13, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> How long did you rest in the foil? In a Cooler? Don't forget, the surface of the meat is hot. When you wrap in foil the meat will continue to cook and rise 5 to 10°. So if you pull at 140-145°, rest 15 minutes on the counter, no foil needed. If you want or need to rest longer, pull the meat off at least 10° shy of your goal IT and foil rest in towels or in a cooler. I suspect if it was a little dry, it overcooked during the rest...JJ.



I took it to 145 and then immediately wrapped it in foil and then put it in an off oven for 30min.

I'm guessing it was over cooked. But I'm extremely happy with it!!! I now have hope that I will one day make some absolutely awesome bbq. I was about to give up completely.

Growing up my parents always used gas and I never learned to smoke with wood. Also they never seasoned much at all and never let me cook.

  I've been learning a lot on here and will keep trying. My FIL has won a few BBQ competitions and I've learned some from him but he's old now and doesn't BBQ much anymore.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2015)

Don't give up...You are on the right track and came to the right place for help...Post or PM anytime with questions. If I can't answer you, I will send you to someone who can...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2015)

I would also check the accuracy of the thermometer/s in boiling water


----------



## mathman (Sep 13, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I would also check the accuracy of the thermometer/s in boiling water



I have checked it. It's good. Thanks though.


----------

